# Characters We Need/Want in SSB Wii U



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

There you go Prof Gallows; I couldn't find one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2013)

E. Gadd OR
Luigi and have his final smash be from Luigi's Mansion and not that weird hippy thing.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd like to see Palutena from Kid Icarus series, I feel she'd be a good fit.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

I want Sora.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I want Sora.



K. Go make a contract with both Disney and Square Enix now -.- jk

EDIT: I would like to maybe see Viridi from KI be a character.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2013)

Paper Mario, Micaiah, and Chibi Robo.


----------



## YanoShigun (Jan 24, 2013)

PICHU.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 for Chibi-Robo!

Perhaps we'll see Bayonetta now since Nintendo is publishing Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Midna. They should have had her in Brawl, but NOOOOO. =[


Other than her I'd like to see less clone characters(Wolf, Ganondorf, etc), Bowser Jr. would be a good addition or any of the Koopalings, Travis Touchdow, Viewtiful Joe, Maxwell(Scribblenauts), any of the characters from the Wario Ware games, and Mega Man.
I'm a little iffy on that last one considering he'd be a third party character, but he could be similar to Kirby in the sense of copying powers, just different. Haven't given it much thought.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2013)

I think hoping for any more Kid Icarus stuff is a fool's errand. I think the only reason he was in Brawl was as a nod towards Uprising. That game got gyped out of so many awards last year... I don't think they should put too many third party characters in. I could see Mega Man or X or even Zero, but I don't think they should try to put too many in there. I doubt we'll be seeing Zoroark since this game isn't coming out for a few more years and we're already getting Gen VI soon. But I'm with Justin on Chibi Robo here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Chibi-Robo would be a nice character to play and I agree completely with the KI stuff.

They should also remove the "flashback" characters like ROB and Mr. Game&Watch. They're neat, and I was pretty awesome with G&W in Brawl, but they could be replaced with much better characters.

The less third party the better honestly, though I've been on a Mega Man hit recently.. and it's probably pretty likely that they'll include a gen 6 pokemon(hopefully not the same clone they've been doing ie Lucario and Zoroark).


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope they may update pokemon trainer with the three new starters and the new appearance. Also reskinning him to look like the female trainer could be nice.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, Sakurai said the roster was going to be only slightly larger, but with lots of new characters, leading me to believe that he'll be replacing older characters with newer ones. That, or the 3DS and Wii U rosters will be slightly different.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

I was thinking that as well. Removing more characters would probably be best for adding completely new ones.

Though not having some characters just because of the system would be extremely unfair.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I was thinking that as well. Removing more characters would probably be best for adding completely new ones.
> 
> Though not having some characters just because of the system would be extremely unfair.


What they could do is have exclusives for each system and use the DS to Wii connectivity to upload and download the characters to the other systems permanently. The same could go for stages. I mean, Pokemon has been doing this for years with an obvious cash grab. I don't think it would be a problem to do this with Smash Bros.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope they follow (I know they came first) in Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale's foot steps. As in equally great expiriences on both systems with no gimmicks or let downs.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Micah said:


> What they could do is have exclusives for each system and use the DS to Wii connectivity to upload and download the characters to the other systems permanently. The same could go for stages. I mean, Pokemon has been doing this for years with an obvious cash grab. I don't think it would be a problem to do this with Smash Bros.



Can't believe I didn't think of this actually. lol

That would be interesting, and it would give people that more of a reason to use the cross-platform connection.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

Micah said:


> What they could do is have exclusives for each system and use the DS to Wii connectivity to upload and download the characters to the other systems permanently. The same could go for stages. I mean, Pokemon has been doing this for years with an obvious cash grab. I don't think it would be a problem to do this with Smash Bros.



Thats a neat idea regarding characters. Maybe for 3ds they could have a fire emblem character or star fox? Then Wii U could have a Wii U exclusive character. 
PS: I know star fox isn't exclusive to 3ds, but 3ds is the only system of nintendo's current gen with him.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2013)

Sora said:


> Thats a neat idea regarding characters. Maybe for 3ds they could have a fire emblem character or star fox? Then Wii U could have a Wii U exclusive character.
> PS: I know star fox isn't exclusive to 3ds, but 3ds is the only system of nintendo's current gen with him.


Nonspecific Action Figure!


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 24, 2013)

I can kind of understand the technical limitations of what I'm about to suggest, but I'm still surprised that they didn't give the option to fight as your Mii. After all, they could have a pre-programmed moveset for it, just add the face in before you fight.

But something I've always wanted to see is a Majora's Mask style Link. He would work like the Pokemon trainer in that he would switch between Deku, Goron, and Zora Link, with deku being the fastest, Goron being the slowest, and Zora to be the medium. The final smash could either be Fierce Deity Link, or having the moon come crashing down on the stage.

I also agree with whoever said Paper Mario, because I'm frankly surprised that hasn't happened either. I've also wanted one of the little Animal Crossing characters. The attacks could be the net for smashes, the Axe for neutral b, the fishing pole for a grab-like attack, and the shovel can flip the enemy. The final smash would probably be bees. I'm not sure what the character would look like, but I could see them in alternate colors of the zap suits.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> E. Gadd OR
> Luigi and have his final smash be from Luigi's Mansion and not that weird hippy thing.



YES. That would be awesome. And a lot more fitting.



Micah said:


> Paper Mario, Micaiah, and Chibi Robo.



Paper Mario could be interesting.



Prof Gallows said:


> Midna. They should have had her in Brawl, but NOOOOO. =[
> 
> 
> Other than her I'd like to see less clone characters(Wolf, Ganondorf, etc), Bowser Jr. would be a good addition or any of the Koopalings, Travis Touchdow, Viewtiful Joe, Maxwell(Scribblenauts), any of the characters from the Wario Ware games, and Mega Man.
> I'm a little iffy on that last one considering he'd be a third party character, but he could be similar to Kirby in the sense of copying powers, just different. Haven't given it much thought.


I love the idea of Bowser Jr, his final smash could involve the Koopalings. Hate Mega Man.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Midna. They should have had her in Brawl, but NOOOOO. =[





Sora said:


> I hope they may update pokemon trainer with the three new starters and the new appearance. Also reskinning him to look like the female trainer could be nice.



Would love both of these;

I really don't mind that much who they put in the game - I am fairly confident they'll have Zoroark in the game.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

I would freak out if they had Majora's Mask link with the moon crashing as a final smash. That would be amazing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> But something I've always wanted to see is a Majora's Mask style Link. He would work like the Pokemon trainer in that he would switch between Deku, Goron, and Zora Link, with deku being the fastest, Goron being the slowest, and Zora to be the medium. The final smash could either be Fierce Deity Link, or having the moon come crashing down on the stage.



I really, really like this idea. I've also wanted a MM style Link in Smash Bros ever since the game came out, but the only thing that ever came somewhat close to it was young Link, which was a clone of normal Link. Your idea is perfect, honestly, but missing one key component, unmasked Link. Factoring that in would make the character completely ideal, as long as the unmasked Link wasn't a clone of the default Link.




Jake. said:


> Would love both of these;
> 
> I really don't mind that much who they put in the game - I am fairly confident they'll have Zoroark in the game.



Doubtful, considering the 6th gen pokemon are coming out this October and Smash Bros won't be out until next year or later, so they'll end up putting in a more recent and popular Pokemon.



oath2order said:


> I would freak out if they had Majora's Mask link with the moon crashing as a final smash. That would be amazing.



I also agree. To me it seems much more of a final smash that Skull Kid would use, but other than Juicebox's idea of transforming into Fierce Deity Link I can't really think of a fitting final smash.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

Did anyone ever play that Super Princess Peach game? I'm wondering if maybe that had a better final smash for her.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 24, 2013)

I've always really wanted Hector from FE7!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Sora said:


> Did anyone ever play that Super Princess Peach game? I'm wondering if maybe that had a better final smash for her.



I played it. I'm not sure if I remember Peach's final smash (wasn't it a bunch of peach fruit appearing?)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

SPP was an amazing game. It really should have gotten more popular than it had. Not sure about any final smashes, but in the game you had an umbrella that would transform similar to how yoshi would transform into things in Yoshi's Island.

I honestly can't think of any smashes for her that would be good.. though I guess anything is better than her whole "make people fall asleep" thing.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it would be funny if they added Daisy and made all of her attacks Mario sports related. Her final smash would be her launching tennis balls at every one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Daisy must feel pretty lousy, only getting to be in mediocre Nintendo titles that revolve around sports or board games, or the occasional cameo in bigger titles. Super Mario Land(1&2) were great games, shame that after that all she gets is hardly anything.

She'd have to bring something unique and new to the game to be her own character, which isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2013)

In terms of a SPP final smash, she could cycle through her different emotions. She could erupt into a giant cloud of flame, burning characters similar to curry (it would be more unique if they got rid of the curry item...it was overpowered anyway) or she could start crying, allowing her to move really fast while regenerating health. Opponents could even slip on the tears.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Daisy must feel pretty lousy, only getting to be in mediocre Nintendo titles that revolve around sports or board games, or the occasional cameo in bigger titles. Super Mario Land(1&2) were great games, shame that after that all she gets is hardly anything.
> 
> She'd have to bring something unique and new to the game to be her own character, which isn't such a bad idea.



I still don't get why they placed yellow toad over her. I mean even if she was a secret character I would have been happy. I just wish she had a true role as she has been one of my favorite side characters for a long time. I think she should be an assist trophy like Waluigi.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2013)

Tom Nook, Resetti, Boo, Paper Mario, Bulborb


----------



## SnookiHooky (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd really like to see Chrom from the new fire emblem in it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Tom Nook, Resetti, Boo, Paper Mario, Bulborb


I'd really like to see Boo


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm well aware that my hopes will be in vain, but I desperately want the game to be purged of clones. Give them new, unique movesets or kill them off and forget about them, I don't care, just do something.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 24, 2013)

On the whole Paper Mario idea, I thought of a a pretty good moveset.
A smash: Hammer

B: Stomp
B up: Paper Airplane
B side: Rolled up Tube (works similar to Jigglypuff's rollout)
B down: Bow/ Vivian can work as a shield

For the final smash, there are a multitude of things he could do. The idea that I'm the most partial to is him calling out all the traveling companions and having them act as a multitude of never-ending assist trophies. But he can also flip the dimensions like in Super Paper Mario. Although, I'm not sure how that could do damage.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> On the whole Paper Mario idea, I thought of a a pretty good moveset.
> A smash: Hammer
> 
> B: Stomp
> ...



Let's face it. If we get Paper Mario, it'll be something Sticker Star related.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2013)

Paper Mario as a character is basically inevitable.  And what other new characters do they have left to add?  That's why I think they will add characters from their only large franchise that doesn't have any: Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2013)

The could always add 



Spoiler


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 25, 2013)

His final smash would be putting holes all around the stage that the other fighters fall into. lol


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 25, 2013)

I wish there could be a Harvest Moon assist trophy. Not sure how it would work, but it would end up spitting healing vegetables everywhere.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay lets start with the basic facts: Super smash brothers will be first and formost directed by mashiro sakurai, whom we all know and love from the older games. but it is also being co-developed by namco-Bandai. which means we may be able to see some characters from that pool of content as well.

So I think its safe to say PAC MAN is gonna make it in.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 25, 2013)

Toon Zelda - Had to be said.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope third parties are removed all together.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Gummy said:


> I hope third parties are removed all together.



Doubtful. Sonic will probably be back, as much as I hate him.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 25, 2013)

I can see Pac-man as an assist trophy, but I don't see how he would work as a playable character. Though I've been surprised before.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I can see Pac-man as an assist trophy, but I don't see how he would work as a playable character. Though I've been surprised before.



Check this game out. That's how it could work.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 25, 2013)

Some more villain/bad guy characters would be nice.


Someone said Namco Bandai was working with this as well?
Solaire from Dark Souls.


----------



## Mino (Jan 25, 2013)

Butterfree.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Check this game out. That's how it could work.



Now that I think back, I think I had Pac-man world 1. So, I suppose it could work. His final smash being him turning into a giant, eight bit version of himself with all the other characters flashing blue while he chases them.

I almost like thinking of final smashes more than the characters.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Now that I think back, I think I had Pac-man world 1. So, I suppose it could work. His final smash being him turning into a giant, eight bit version of himself with all the other characters flashing blue while he chases them.
> 
> I almost like thinking of final smashes more than the characters.



I agree! And that totally sounds like something Nintendo would do.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2013)

Pac man? I remember that was brought up before Brawl came out.  It would be weird and I'm not sure if they would do it, but it's possible. _IF_ they do it, he better be 8-bit like G&W and not 3D.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I agree! And that totally sounds like something Nintendo would do.



Another cool part would be having the alternate costumes for Pac-Man be Ms. Pac-Man's bow.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't like the sound of pac man


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jan 25, 2013)

I really liked playing as Zelda in Melee and Brawl, and I like the idea of Midna being a playable character too :3 that would be pretty cool.

I don't really know of any other characters that I would like to see since there aren't many Nintendo games that I've played, especially not recently. I thought it was interesting that they're making it for the 3DS though. Never thought it would move to handheld systems. Should be fun though :3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I really liked playing as Zelda in Melee and Brawl, and I like the idea of Midna being a playable character too :3 that would be pretty cool.
> 
> I don't really know of any other characters that I would like to see since there aren't many Nintendo games that I've played, especially not recently. I thought it was interesting that they're making it for the 3DS though. Never thought it would move to handheld systems. Should be fun though :3



I'm particularly interested in seeing how they're going to pull it off.


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2013)

Characters I think have a real chance of being in the next SSB:

Rosalina
Bowser Jr.
Paper Mario
Zoroark
A new Fire Emblem character (my guess is on Micaiah, but I wouldn't rule out an Awakening character)
Ridley

Not really sure about anyone else.


----------



## YanoShigun (Jan 26, 2013)

I WANT PICHU BACK.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 26, 2013)

I kind of hope they use a different Pokemon instead of Zoroark. Maybe Mincino? Don't get me wrong, I'm almost positive that they're going with Zoroark, I'm just not sure what they will do with him, other than having him be very similar to kirby.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

=p

Guys. This game won't be out until AFTER Pokemon X and Y are released. I seriously doubt they're going to put a gen 5 pokemon in there when the gen 6 ones are going to be what is new and popular.

Zoroark will probably just be one of the pokemon who come out of the pokeball items, not a playable character.


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2013)

The only reason I was thinking that was because Brawl was a year or two behind when it came to games and characters.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't know that. =O


But it seems like that this new one won't be out for a really long while, and I figure that they haven't even gotten models fleshed out completely yet, if they've even gotten that far with it. Plus they're having to make two versions of the game for two consoles..

By the time the game is released, it's more than likely that some characters in it will reflect that of some newer games.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 31, 2013)

Shizue! Or maybe Phyllis, she'd be fun to play as.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2013)

The Ooccoo or Tingle


----------



## Kyle (Jan 31, 2013)

Since Paper Mario has been mentioned already, the only other character I'd want added is someone from the WarioWare series to tag alongside Wario. Pretty good potential with anyone they pull like Ashley or Dr. Crygor. Crygor would attack with all sorts of inventions he has created. Ashley could be a hybrid of Ness and Olimar, throwing Red around like Olimar's Pikmin but also using her magic to attack like Ness' PSI.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2013)

Though I don't see it fitting at all, it would be interesting to see an AC character as a fighter. The closest you get to fighting in AC is hitting your neighbors with a net, so having someone like Nook jumping around punching and kicking and slapping you around with mortgage papers would be neat.

I'd like for Ashley to be a character, from Wario Ware. Not so much like either Olimar and especially not anything like Ness, because if she's going to be a clone I'd rather not have her in at all. The magic stuff would be interesting.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that it should have a create a character thing.


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope they update the characters' looks again.



Spoiler: I wouldn't mind seeing this design in the next game


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2013)

DavidOfTAK said:


> I think that it should have a create a character thing.



As much as I don't want that to be, you have to think there are some "other" characters in some newer Nintendo games. The Miis. They're in New Super Mario Bros. 2, Mario Kart Wii. So there's some way perhaps, but I still wouldn't want that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't like Mii characters either. Just seems out of place.


I'd also like for them to have updated appearances as well, just as long as Yoshi and Kirby aren't made out of yarn.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I wouldn't like Mii characters either. Just seems out of place.
> 
> 
> I'd also like for them to have updated appearances as well, just as long as Yoshi and Kirby aren't made out of yarn.



What about alternative colours?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, for sure. If they're optional I'm all for that. Just as long as they aren't exclusively made out of yarn. lol


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2013)

Micah said:


> I hope they update the characters' looks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I wouldn't mind seeing this design in the next game



Maybe, but I want them to keep his original look. Maybe you can get that if you scroll through his other colours.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't lie, I really, really wish Plusle and Minun really were put into Brawl. Plusle is my all-time favorite Pokemon, and being able to play it would have been sweet.

Never gonna happen, but I still love the idea.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> But it seems like that this new one won't be out for a really long while, and I figure that they haven't even gotten models fleshed out completely yet, if they've even gotten that far with it. Plus they're having to make two versions of the game for two consoles..



Yeah, it's going to be a while. I mean it's probably barely been in development for a year at this point considering Kid Icarus would be going gold around this time last year. And we all know how massive of a project this game is, especially when you consider it's on both consoles like you said. Probably will be announced for mid 2014 but will end up delayed until the holidays 2014.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2013)

Well maybe there'll be Kirby and then Yarn Kirby? Like Link and Toon Link.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a while. I mean it's probably barely been in development for a year at this point considering Kid Icarus would be going gold around this time last year. And we all know how massive of a project this game is, especially when you consider it's on both consoles like you said. Probably will be announced for mid 2014 but will end up delayed until the holidays 2014.



Yup. But still! Compared to how long we've been waiting for NL, waiting a year and a half for a huge game like Smash Bros is nothing.



Bacon Boy said:


> Well maybe there'll be Kirby and then Yarn Kirby? Like Link and Toon Link.



Good god I hope not. That's probably the worst thing they could. No clones. >=[


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2013)

Well not really a clone, but a separate Kirby, kind of like Good Cole and Bad Cole in PSASBR.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't really like having multiple versions of characters. I don't mind them as costumes, but to make new versions seems like a waste. I'd rather see other _new_ characters be given a chance!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

Exactly! Even if it's not exactly the same, it's still a clone in the sense of it being the same character.

What will make this Smash Bros game is completely unique fighting styles for each of the characters. No two characters using ANY of the same fighting techniques or moves.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 2, 2013)

I really hope Krystal from StarFox gets put in. She WAS going to be in Brawl, but was replaced by Wolf for... reasons. It would've been neat to see her fighting style. Heck, she wasn't even an assist trophy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

Would be nice to have more girl characters. Krystal was probably replaced because they figured it'd be easier to just re-skin Fox with a Wolf model and be done with it. That really bothered me, having Falco was one thing, but Fox, Falco, AND Wolf all being basically the same character was just annoying.

As I said earlier in the thread, Midna would have been an awesome fighter. Krystal would been good as well. It sucks that the limit to girl characters in Smash Bros has been Peach, Zelda, and Samus.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, we need more Super Smash Sisters! I remember being stunned that Midna wasn't playable. :/


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2013)

I really want Midna to be a character but they left it kinda late.

If they were to make one, it'd probably be Fi, but I'd prefer Midna..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I really want Midna to be a character but they left it kinda late.
> 
> If they were to make one, it'd probably be Fi, but I'd prefer Midna..



Screw Fi and her annoying how-to babble. She can't even do anything other than talk and be a sword. Midna was a badass.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2013)

Pac-Man


----------



## Sora (Feb 3, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Screw Fi and her annoying how-to babble. She can't even do anything other than talk and be a sword. Midna was a badass.



How about Midna, being followed around by Navi, using Fi as a sword lol.

Anyways I think they should replace Marth with Chorn (if he ends up being a major character) from Fire Emblem: Awakening. I mean who said when they saw Marth was coming into Brawl, "OMG ITS MARTH! I NEED THIS GAME!" If they use someone who people actually know, it may go better.

PS: I'm sorry if it turns out I'm the only person on the planet who doesn't care about Marth.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2013)

I want Daisy, mostly because she's ridiculously loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd really like to see more female characters, I think Captain Syrup from the Wario series would make a fantastic addition! Not only is she a girl, but she's a villain. Two birds with one stone.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2013)

Roy's our boy.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 3, 2013)

One thing I hope they change in Mario's Final Smash. Like, the screen turns 8-bit and he can stomp on everyone and send them flying. Not this move exactly, but something a little more creative than a giant fireball.


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 3, 2013)

In the Pokemon category... Not Jigglypuff. I can't remember that character having any usefulness in SSBB. I suspect Zoroark will be one of the playable characters, due to it's many cameos recently. I would also think that, if the Pokemon Trainer were to make a return, his Pokemon would be Unova's Snivy, Dewott and Emboar. Or the new X & Y starters (different evolutionary forms).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2013)

I still wonder why they put Jigglypuff in there in the first place. And like I said before, by the time this Smash Bros game is out, Pokemon X and Y would have been out for probably almost an entire year or longer, so I doubt they're going to use Unova pokemon as playable ones. Obviously they'll show up in the pokeball items, but I seriously doubt they're going to use Zoroark as a fighter.

That's not to say there won't be a Lucario/Zoroark clone in gen 6, because there most likely will be. So if that happens that'll end up being the one who they put in Smash Bros.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2013)

I really want to see Zoroark in this game. Or instead of adding just a regular Boo, why not King Boo?







I mean, come on. That redesign of King Boo is just ****ing awesome.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I still wonder why they put Jigglypuff in there in the first place



At the time of the original Super Smash Brother's release for the N64, Jigglypuff was considered the second most popular/recognizable Pokemon, after Pikachu. Jigglypuff is still very recognizable today, and she (or he) is a veteran to the series. Not including her would be injustice.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2013)

Gummy said:


> At the time of the original Super Smash Brother's release for the N64, Jigglypuff was considered the second most popular/recognizable Pokemon, after Pikachu. Jigglypuff is still very recognizable today, and she (or he) is a veteran to the series. Not including her would be injustice.



That's just being stubborn. After so many years, Jigglypuff is hardly the second most recognizable Pokemon. Even so, the character was bad in Smash Bros. As for Pokemon, the most recognizable ones now would be Pikachu, obviously, and whatever is currently popular. That's how it's been working ever since gen 2. Smash Bros could add Jigglypuff for old times sake, but that would be the only reason because there seriously wasn't any point to that character.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's just being stubborn. After so many years, Jigglypuff is hardly the second most recognizable Pokemon. Even so, the character was bad in Smash Bros. As for Pokemon, the most recognizable ones now would be Pikachu, obviously, and whatever is currently popular. That's how it's been working ever since gen 2. Smash Bros could add Jigglypuff for old times sake, but that would be the only reason because there seriously wasn't any point to that character.



I don't really think Jigglypuff has ever been a huge priority to include, but it's something that is very easy to add in. A few modifications to Kirby and a moveset change, and you've got a brand new character in the mix.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2013)

Gummy said:


> I don't really think Jigglypuff has ever been a huge priority to include, but it's something that is very easy to add in. A few modifications to Kirby and a moveset change, and you've got a brand new character in the mix.



Which is also lazy on their part. =/

I'd rather have no character at all than have a modified kirby.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Which is also lazy on their part. =/
> 
> I'd rather have no character at all than have a modified kirby.



The same argument can be applied to characters like Luigi and Wario. They're just modified variations of Mario's models with a different moveset used.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not saying Yarn Kirby would be a Kirby clone. He would have an entirely different moveset. The only thing similar is the Kirby part. Yarn Kirby would utilize yarn (Smash Move - Tank/whatever), grab with the lasso, instead of floating, he'd have a parachute. His side B or run would be a car, etc.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2013)

Gummy said:


> The same argument can be applied to characters like Luigi and Wario. They're just modified variations of Mario's models with a different moveset used.



That's what I said in a previous post. If every character was unique and had their own complete fighting styles, that'd make the game perfect. Otherwise, you've got like 5-7 base characters and the rest are just offshoots.





Bacon Boy said:


> I'm not saying Yarn Kirby would be a Kirby clone. He would have an entirely different moveset. The only thing similar is the Kirby part. Yarn Kirby would utilize yarn (Smash Move - Tank/whatever), grab with the lasso, instead of floating, he'd have a parachute. His side B or run would be a car, etc.



I guess.. I mean, if it's completely different from normal Kirby then yeah that'd be okay. Having a big list of fighters would be good, especially if they all have their own move sets.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not sure a Yarn Kirby would be included, but I can see it being utilized as a final smash ability. I think that'd be pretty neat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hopefully Luigi will be more Luigi's Mansion oriented. I could see him using fire, water, and ice, as well as air. His jumping may not be all that good, but it would be great to see Luigi's Mansion stuff. Especially a Luigi's Mansion final smash instead of that weird, drug-trip one.


----------



## Sora (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope they bring back toon link, but give him a whole new moveset. Like using his baton more and the pigs and chickens more. Also his final could be him summoning pirate Zelda's ship and raining bombs down on the fight.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2013)

Sora said:


> I hope they bring back toon link, but give him a whole new moveset. Like using his baton more and the pigs and chickens more. Also his final could be him summoning pirate Zelda's ship and raining bombs down on the fight.



Or a special that uses a swarm of Cucoos >.>


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 3, 2013)

Jigglypuff actually has a unique moveset to Kirby's. Jigglypuff isn't an offensive or defensive attacker so much as an annoyer. She was made to be the strongest ariel fighter, which gave the inconvenience of her being light and easy to knock off. She also had rest, which was very fun to play with if you figured out the timing, especially with sing thrown in to make timing easier.

It's true, she may not be a top tier fighter by any means, but she isn't a Kirby clone. She's pretty fun to use in just for fun matches, so even if I'm in the minority, I hope she remains in game.


----------

